# kostenlose Blu-Ray Abspielsoftware



## -MIRROR- (11. September 2010)

Hey,

kann mir jemand eine gute und kostenlos herunterladbare Blu-Ray Abspielsoftware am besten gleich mit Link empfehlen?

Danke und lg von -MIRROR-


----------



## nyso (11. September 2010)

Kann der VLC-Mediaplayer das denn nicht?


----------



## -MIRROR- (11. September 2010)

Habe es gerade ausprobiert:

Fehler


Ihre Eingabe konnte nicht geöffnet werden:
VLC kann die MRL 'dvd://E:\' nicht öffnen. Sehen Sie für Details im Fehlerprotokoll nach.

Anscheinend nicht^^

Und ja, ich hab nen Blu-Ray-laufwerk, eine passende Grafikkarte und nen passenden FullHD-Bildschirm. Ich habe Wíndows 7 Ultimate 64Bit.

Es gibt Blu-Ray-Software, das wieß cih. gab auch schon son indirekten Artikel in einer PCGH dazu, aber die waren halt zu kaufen. Es gibt natürlich auch kostenlose, da habe ich aber keine Informationen oder so. Ich hoffe, es benutzt jmd. eine, die keine Zicken macht und sie mir weiterempfehlen kann^^


----------



## Two-Face (11. September 2010)

Kostenlose und zugleich *legale* Blu-Ray-Abspielsoftware gib's (noch) nicht, da dies mit Lizenzen verbunden ist.


----------



## -MIRROR- (11. September 2010)

Aha 
Klare Abzocke also.

Ich werde jedenfalls nicht nochmehr Geld ausgeben, um Blu-Ray schauen zu dürfen. Tut mir Leid, aber ich werde so handeln. *hust

Danke Two-Face. Ich bespreche weiteres mit dir 


Ps.: Man muss sich das ja mal vorstellen:

Ein Bildschirm mit 1920x1080 Auflösung
Eine fullHD-fähige Grafikkarte
ein Blu-Raylaufwerk
Blu-Ray-Filme anstatt DVD
 Und jetzt noch extra eine Abspielsoftware dafür kaufen?

Es gibt Grenzen. Das Laufwerk und die Blu-Ray-Discs sehe ich ein. Den Bildschirm und die Grafikkarte habe ich ja schon indirekt. Glückwunsch an die Leute, die sich das ausgedacht haben


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. September 2010)

Du hättest ja auch auf Win 7 Ultimate verzichten können und dir die Home Edition kaufen können...

Mit der Preisdifferenz hättest du dir ein Abspielprogramm kaufen können.

Ganz ehrlich...wozu brauchst du Ultimate?!


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2010)

Der VLC kann die Videodateien von BluRays öffnen, er kommt nur nicht mit den Menüs etc. klar.


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2010)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ps.: Man muss sich das ja mal vorstellen:


 wenn man etwas in einer besseren Qualität als zuvor genießen will, braucht man an sich so gut wie immer auch neue Hardware. Auch als DVDs neu waren, brauchte man dann halt einen Player/Laufwerk. Wenn ein neues SPiel rauskommt, wird auch irgendwann mal Deine Graka zu schwach sein. Wenn Du von Cassette auf MP3 umsteigen willst, brachst Du auch nen MP3 player usw. - neue Technologien, die eine bessere oder handlichere Qualität bieten, brauchen nunmal auch neue Abspiel-"Hardware"... 




> Ein Bildschirm mit 1920x1080 Auflösung


 Den musst Du nur haben, wenn Du auch BluRay voll genießen willst. Und das ist bei nem Blu Ray-Player aber ja nicht anders. 




> Eine fullHD-fähige Grafikkarte


 Selbst die onboardGraka bei einem halbegs aktuellen Board reicht da locker aus. 




> ein Blu-Raylaufwerk
> Blu-Ray-Filme anstatt DVD


 das ist ja klar und auch DEINE Entscheidung und gilt ebenfalls auch im Falle, dass Du einen BluRay-Player kaufen würdest statt es am PC zu machen. 


Aber was erwartest Du? Dass die Hersteller und Publisher der Filme jedem, der nen DVD-Player hat, neue Hardware schenken? ^^  Das produzieren für Full-HD und von BluRays ist auch teurer, das ist dann natürlich auch im Preis mit drin.




> Und jetzt noch extra eine Abspielsoftware dafür kaufen?


 Normalerweise ist doch da eine Software dabei beim Laufwerk  - bei Dir nicht?


----------



## Two-Face (11. September 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist doch da eine Software dabei beim Laufwerk - bei Dir nicht?


 ...aber wahrscheinlich nur 'ne Probeversion. Bei meinen beiden HD-DVD bzw. Blu-Ray-Brennern konnte ich die Software nach gut einem Monat nicht mehr verwenden.


----------



## mixxed_up (11. September 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...aber wahrscheinlich nur 'ne Probeversion. Bei meinen beiden HD-DVD bzw. Blu-Ray-Brennern konnte ich die Software nach gut einem Monat nicht mehr verwenden.




Bei mir war eine immer gültige Software dabei.


----------



## feivel (11. September 2010)

ich kann meine 7.3 Version von Powerdvd heute noch benutzen, allerdings wurde der Support eingestellt. Was mich immer noch ärgert, ich mag nicht jedes Jahr eine neue Software kaufen.


----------



## feivel (11. September 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der VLC kann die Videodateien von BluRays öffnen, er kommt nur nicht mit den Menüs etc. klar.




nicht ganz richtig, grad als Moderator sollte man vorsichtig mit diesen Äusserungen sein, da der VLC nicht ohne weiteres umgehen kann. Daher ist er für Filme unbrauchbar auf legale Art und Weise, sorry aber das musste raus.


----------



## Dragonix (11. September 2010)

Warum sollte er dafür nicht legal sein? Er kann ja zur Zeit, wie schon geschrieben, nur Blu Rays ohne Kopierschutz abspielen. Zumindest nicht ohne Hilfsmittel.


----------



## mixxed_up (11. September 2010)

Dragonix schrieb:


> Warum sollte er dafür nicht legal sein? Er kann ja zur Zeit, wie schon geschrieben, nur Blu Rays ohne Kopierschutz abspielen. Zumindest nicht ohne Hilfsmittel.




Es gibt keine Blus ohne Kopierschutz.


----------



## feivel (11. September 2010)

und daher macht der vlc als kostenlose alternative einfach keinen sinn


----------



## Dragonix (11. September 2010)

Aber der VLC bleibt voll und ganz legal, anders als oben angedeutet.
Laut c't gibt's übrigens durchaus einige sehr wenige BDs ohne Kopierschutz. Von nichtkommerziellen ganz zu schweigen. Aber dies nur zur Ergänzung, als einziger BD Player macht der VLC wirklich keinen Sinn. Aber darum ging's ja auch nicht.


----------



## feivel (12. September 2010)

aber darum gings doch absolut? der threadersteller hat genau dieses gesucht...


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2010)

Dass der VLC nach wie vor kein HDCP Handshake hin bekommt war mir nicht bewusst, also haken wir das Thema einfach mal ab  .
Ich hab es selbst nur vor nem halben Jahr mal ausprobiert und bin dann wieder zum mitgelieferten PowerDVD 7(für die OEM Versionen gibt es nach wie vor Updates für neue Filme!).


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. September 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wenn man etwas in einer besseren Qualität als zuvor genießen will, braucht man an sich so gut wie immer auch neue Hardware. Auch als DVDs neu waren, brauchte man dann halt einen Player/Laufwerk. Wenn ein neues SPiel rauskommt, wird auch irgendwann mal Deine Graka zu schwach sein. Wenn Du von Cassette auf MP3 umsteigen willst, brachst Du auch nen MP3 player usw. - neue Technologien, die eine bessere oder handlichere Qualität bieten, brauchen nunmal auch neue Abspiel-"Hardware"...
> 
> 
> Den musst Du nur haben, wenn Du auch BluRay voll genießen willst. Und das ist bei nem Blu Ray-Player aber ja nicht anders.
> ...



Wer suchet, der findet. ist klar.

Bei Blu-Ray ist es anders, man muss in vielerlei Hinsicht umsteigen oder dazukaufen. Ich finde alles sinnvoll, bis auf die Abspielsoftware. Die kann ruhig kostenlos sein.

Und bei meinem laufwerk war nichts dabei. Das Laufwerk war in Folie und eine Kartonverpackung verpackt mit anderen Teilen von hardwareversand geschickt worden. Sone Software nich.



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Du hättest ja auch auf Win 7 Ultimate verzichten können und dir die Home Edition kaufen können...
> 
> Mit der Preisdifferenz hättest du dir ein Abspielprogramm kaufen können.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich...wozu brauchst du Ultimate?!



Ich habe es mir aussuchen können, also hab ich Ultimate genommen, es hätt ein meinem Falle keinen Unterschied gemacht


----------



## nyso (12. September 2010)

Tja, wer das Laufwerk als bulk kauft, darf sich nicht beschweren wenns keine Software dazu gibt


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. September 2010)

Habe ich mich beschwert ?! Lass das Off-Topic und flame bitt ewoanders rum, bloß nicht beo PCGHX. Hier eghts grad um etwas anderes. Tschüss. 

Jeder weitere Beitrag von dir mit off-Topic melde ich.


----------



## nyso (12. September 2010)

Lol, wie bist du denn drauf Klar, meld mich doch wenn du dich dann stark fühlst

Und ja, du hast dich beschwert, wie deine Zitate belegen



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Klare Abzocke also.



Hier sagst du sogar, dass du das dann illegal machst


> Ich werde jedenfalls nicht nochmehr Geld ausgeben, um Blu-Ray schauen zu dürfen. Tut mir Leid, aber ich werde so handeln. *hust



Und Two-Face hat dir offenbar die Infos verschafft, an seiner Stelle wäre ich dir echt dankbar für die namentliche Erwähnung



> Danke Two-Face. Ich bespreche weiteres mit dir



Und hier weiter beschwert:


> Ps.: Man muss sich das ja mal vorstellen:
> 
> Ein Bildschirm mit 1920x1080 Auflösung
> Eine fullHD-fähige Grafikkarte
> ...


Also komm mal wieder runter

Das Thema hat sich im Übrigen eh erledigt, da es aktuell offenbar keine legale Möglichkeit gibt

Ich habe lediglich angemerkt, dass du lieber das normale Laufwerk für 5€ mehr gekauft hättest, dann hättest du auch die Software dazu. Selber Schuld^^


----------



## feivel (13. September 2010)

ach..ich empfehl eh liebern normalen standalone player zu kaufen, da braucht man nur neue hardware, und muss nicht mal neue software dazu kaufen 
abgesehen davon dass man sich viel blödsinn und viele eigenheiten einspart.


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. September 2010)

Kann mir dnen jemand wneigstens eine einmalig zu bezahlende, güstige aber ausreichende Blu-Ray-Abspielsoftware empfehlen ?


----------



## feivel (14. September 2010)

da ist die Antwort ganz klar: Arcsoft Total Theatre


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. September 2010)

Was sind da die Vorteile? Ich habe jetzt PowerDVD 10 Ultimate, läuft auch einwandfrei^^


----------



## Olstyle (15. September 2010)

Es kostet etwas weniger und zu Anfang(mittlerweile hat PowerDVD das ja auch) war es das einzige Programm was sich voll ins Mediacenter einbinden ließ.


----------



## -MIRROR- (16. September 2010)

ok, dann wäre die Sache hier abgeschlossen. Danke für die ... Hilfe.


----------

